
Nova, new concept of browser that turns websites into apps - openmaze
https://www.horbito.com/nova
======
openmaze
This browser is based on Electron. It's stil in a MVP version, plugins
support, SSO, cookie sync, better integrations... will be added in the future.

It has been a really interesting development so if anyone has questions we're
pleased to answer them.

~~~
sf_rob
Why do I have to have an account to use this? That's enough for me to not want
to use it.

------
fithisux
'that turns any website into an app' -> because most websites are apps these
days.

~~~
openmaze
You're right. Mostly this browser changes the UX of the web surfing, with your
webapps using an OS-like interface, with icons, badges and windows.

Websites are apps these days, but browsers UX is still the same thing since 10
years ago.

